# Quorn booms as 'flexitarians' increase



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2017)

Meat substitute company Quorn Foods says it has seen "unprecedented" global growth in the first half of this year, with sales up 19% worldwide.

The firm says it is benefiting from the rise of the "flexitarian" diet.

This means more people have been reducing meat consumption in favour of more sustainable protein sources.

As a result, it is investing £150m to double production at its main plant in Teesside and expects to create 300 new jobs there in the next five years.

"We are proud to be contributing to the UK's export drive and to be investing in a British innovation that is vital to addressing the future need for protein across a growing global population," said Quorn chief executive Kevin Brennan.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-40686484


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 24, 2017)

I've no problem with Quorn, any more than with Tofu. But with  products like Quorn sausage and, say Lasagne, what artificial colours and flavours are they adding to make them taste like meat? I don't buy them, so I don't know. Can anybody enlighten me?


----------



## Ditto (Jul 24, 2017)

I can never remember what Quorn or Tofu is exactly. I'd never think to eat them. Doesn't quite seem natural to me.


----------



## Donald (Jul 24, 2017)

Here is a link  from Tesco scroll down for all Info

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=250341645


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks for that, Donald. All natural indredients. Well, some of them might be described as chemicals, but we're all made from chemicals


----------



## Radders (Jul 24, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I can never remember what Quorn or Tofu is exactly. I'd never think to eat them. Doesn't quite seem natural to me.


Quorn is made from mycoprotein which is a type of fungus. Tofu is made from soya beans, so yes they are both processed but then so is cheese when you think about it, or sausages, or anything that's had a deal of human intervention to make it more palatable!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 24, 2017)

I use Quorn or Tesco soya mince instead of beef mince, mainly because it's cheaper (2 bags for £2.50) and cleaner to cook with, a lot less faff than frying off mince. My favourite is in a cottage pie with a cauliflower mash and cheese topping, lush


----------



## Radders (Jul 24, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I use Quorn or Tesco soya mince instead of beef mince, mainly because it's cheaper (2 bags for £2.50) and cleaner to cook with, a lot less faff than frying off mince. My favourite is in a cottage pie with a cauliflower mash and cheese topping, lush


My favourite too.


----------



## Lisa66 (Jul 25, 2017)

That cottage pie sounds lovely Lucy, I'll have to remember that for the autumn. I keep the Quorn Swedish style meatballs in the freezer. We have them with red peppers, chilli flakes, tin of tomatoes, dash of balsamic and a handful of spinach thrown in at the end. Nice on pasta, courgetti or similar. One of those quick easy store cupboard meals.  So much easier than faffing with turkey mince etc


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 25, 2017)

I eat tofu, Quorn and soya mince/TVP - all plant based, can't get more natural than that. 

Interesting history to Quorn.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quorn


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 26, 2017)

Can't get more natural than eating meat, either Matt. We have an omnivores dentition. And bowel, come to think.


----------

